# Found my next car...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If I decide agains the R8, I'll probably go for this. Its lush!

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/208089.htm


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

thatz like wel wiked man, init like, ime so avin it


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

You read the text of that ad?

*i am open to offers, cash, car or cash plus car...please no saxos 106s etc.*

No, because they're completely distasteful, and you've clearly got much more taste than that :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm even going to change my name to Darren, just so the plate works too.

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does it come with a carbon blade?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Does it come with a carbon blade?


No, but look at those shutlines!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Spent 12 grand on a 1993 Ford Orion 1.8 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Does it come with a carbon blade?
> ...


Is that shut


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did I say my first new car was an Orion :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Spent 12 grand on a 1993 Ford Orion 1.8 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know... but seeing as he's done the work, I'm guessing his Â£12k spent, plus the donor car costing about Â£500, the whole package has to be worth me offering him Â£20k, right?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Spent 12 grand on a 1993 Ford Orion 1.8 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


A considerable saving on the asking price of Â£9,999,999 too.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm so lazy, I've always wanted a car where you can check the fluids without lifting the bonnet.

Its this or an A2.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Spent 12 grand on a 1993 Ford Orion 1.8 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> I'm so lazy, I've always wanted a car where you can check the fluids without lifting the bonnet.
> 
> Its this or an A2.


I could do that on my ZX ,if the road under the car was dry there wasn't any fluid in it :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so lazy, I've always wanted a car where you can check the fluids without lifting the bonnet.
> ...


PMSL  :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Citroen btw not Datsun


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Does it come with a carbon blade?
> ...


That's done on purpose. You see Jap drift cars like this, it's for extra engine cooling.

Of course that doesn't explain the need for it on a Ford Orion...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Imagine spending Â£12k of your savings on a car! Presume he did have the savings/isa/bonds/stocks and would not have bought all that on Credit Card, that would just be silly! <rolls eyes>


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Savings? I bet he doesnt even have a bank account.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Hubba hubba :-* i want one.

He also thinks he may get a Skyline in P/X :lol: TBH, if he does than the Skyline owner would be an even bigger knob jockey than Daz :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

needs spacers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cheeky fecker's nicked my rear spoiler cut the middle out and painted it red :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

When I look at that picture. Thats when I know audis have no chance against fords :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> If I decide agains the R8, I'll probably go for this. Its lush!


It is a bit less cliche and has less overhang & LED's than an R8, so at least it would be slightly less embarrassing to drive....


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Leg said:


> needs spacers


Classic


----------

